# Steering Control on HSS928AATD



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

My machine is just a year old. Only used 2-3 times last year and now 3 times this year so far. I've begun to notice the machine does not turn left as readily as it turns to the right. Anyone know if this could be as simple as a cable adjustment on the pull levers?

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

I'm going to follow this one, as I've noticed my 724 seems to occasionally do the same. I'm not planning to worry about it till spring, but am interested in what to look for. I'm hoping it's just a cable adjustment.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

Xwild said:


> I'm going to follow this one, as I've noticed my 724 seems to occasionally do the same. I'm not planning to worry about it till spring, but am interested in what to look for. I'm hoping it's just a cable adjustment.


Unusual to not receive any comments on this issue. Today's temp were in hi '60's so drove the blower around the driveway to see if I could reproduce the problem. It definitely is not turning to left correctly. The tension on the left lever is different that on the right lever. And I no see with left lever fullish engaged the left track does not fully stop turning. When squeezing the right lever the right track completely stops turning and the blower then pivots to right because left track remains active. I can't afford to let the machine go into the shop this time of year. I'm goingto pickup a shop manual, but not crazy about messing with this issue with 2 years left on warranty. Have you experienced this issue again? 

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

As a starting point (assuming the owner's manual does not cover this adjustment), what about just adjusting the left trigger to a similar tension/slack as the right trigger? Or at least just tighten up the left cable somewhat, until it behaves properly? Count the number of turns you make to any threaded adjusters, if you want the ability to put it back the way it was.


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

Following this


I too have a similar steering issue with my 2018 HSS928ATD w/ 25 hrs running time 

My driveway is about 1/2 mile long with several straight sections 

Both levers feel as if they have the same resistance 

The machine does not like to go straight it tends to pull to one side much of the time figured it was normal operation 

Closest dealer is over 100 miles away so that's out of the question


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

My 1332ATD felt like it would keep moving after I disengaged the track when new. When I brought it in for the chute the dealer adjusted the cables for me and it’s seems fine. Anyway to check it use a couple 3 foot 4x4 timbers or other cribbing. Tilt the bucket all the way up and work one in parallel with the scraper bar. Then lift the bars up a bit and kick the second one in the center between the tracks from the back and lower it down so the blower is high sided on the wood blocks. Start it up and run it forward and reverse and use the steering to see what’s happening. Should be stopping the tracks when the levers are engaged. If they still move forward or reverse when pulled in there is an adjustment needed.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks vmax29. I will try this out this weekend and provide an update.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

vmax29 said:


> My 1332ATD felt like it would keep moving after I disengaged the track when new. When I brought it in for the chute the dealer adjusted the cables for me and it’s seems fine. Anyway to check it use a couple 3 foot 4x4 timbers or other cribbing. Tilt the bucket all the way up and work one in parallel with the scraper bar. Then lift the bars up a bit and kick the second one in the center between the tracks from the back and lower it down so the blower is high sided on the wood blocks. Start it up and run it forward and reverse and use the steering to see what’s happening. Should be stopping the tracks when the levers are engaged. If they still move forward or reverse when pulled in there is an adjustment needed.


I tried what you suggested this weekend. When tracks are off the ground each one stop dead as soon as I squeeze the lever for that track. But when the tracks are on the ground and I operate the left lever the left track still moves whereas doing same with right lever the right track stops and machines pivots on that stopped track. I went ahead and adjusted the cable on the the to make it feel more like the right lever. But had no effect. May have even made it worse. I was short for time, so will play with it some more this week, but wanted to provide the feedback I said I would this weekend. Thanks for the suggestion and I will continue to putter with the cable adjustment.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

This week I played around some more with cable adjustment on left lever. After some back and forth a few times it now seems to be working much better. Thanks for the tips from everyone. In the spring I'll still have a dealer look at it under warranty as there seems to be some random hesitation when turning at slower speeds and that has happened turning in either direction. Makes me wonder if it could be a fluid issue or the pressure issue described in the shop manual where there could be excessive air pressure in the tranny.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

cwolcott said:


> This week I played around some more with cable adjustment on left lever. After some back and forth a few times it now seems to be working much better. Thanks for the tips from everyone. In the spring I'll still have a dealer look at it under warranty as there seems to be some random hesitation when turning at slower speeds and that has happened turning in either direction. Makes me wonder if it could be a fluid issue or the pressure issue described in the shop manual where there could be excessive air pressure in the tranny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


So much for the dealer looking at this now that spring is here. Stopped by to pick up some parts for my Honda mower and asked if they would come pickup my snowblower for service. They told me they're not accepting any snowblowers for service until the Fall. Claim they need all their room for lawn mowers. So I'm supposed to wait until Fall and stand in line with the mobs of others? Can you spell customer service? Looks like I have to work with a dealer 30 miles away instead of one 7 miles away.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cwolcott said:


> This week I played around some more with cable adjustment on left lever. After some back and forth a few times it now seems to be working much better. Thanks for the tips from everyone. In the spring I'll still have a dealer look at it under warranty as there seems to be some random hesitation when turning at slower speeds and that has happened turning in either direction. Makes me wonder if it could be a fluid issue or the pressure issue described in the shop manual where there could be excessive air pressure in the tranny.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


i was gonna say if it's still under warranty have the dealer check it out. you paid for that warranty. is the chute control working correctly? our dealer has had people bringing in their Hss's with chute problems because the sensor is going bad.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cwolcott said:


> So much for the dealer looking at this now that spring is here. Stopped by to pick up some parts for my Honda mower and asked if they would come pickup my snowblower for service. They told me they're not accepting any snowblowers for service until the Fall. Claim they need all their room for lawn mowers. So I'm supposed to wait until Fall and stand in line with the mobs of others? Can you spell customer service? Looks like I have to work with a dealer 30 miles away instead of one 7 miles away.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


that sucks. i would call corporate and ask them about their priorities for warranty service.

1-770-497-6400

where's robert?


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

I haven't experienced chute control issues. Just issues with auger clutch disengaging and the steering to left not working as well as to right. Definitely still under warranty as I bought it Dec 13 2017. I didn't think to tell them it was under warranty. Maybe that would change their answer.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

If it is under warranty, they have to take it in regardless of the season or time of the year if they are an Authorized Honda Dealer. If you wait till the following season you could be out of warranty by that time on some units.
If your dealer told you to wait till next fall, then that dealer is not a good dealer at all and I would stay away from them.


----------



## cwolcott (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks. I've have my doubts about this dealer when it comes to Honda. They appear to sell other brands more heavily. Given their attitude I'm not inclined to try to "force" them to service it as who knows how bad the service would be. Too bad they can carry the Honda badge. Probably does more to create floor traffic for them they then push to other brands.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

I just adjusted the 2 cables (from the levers) and it did improve.Not much but never the less. As is, i'm about to trade it in with 20 hours on the meter.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Beo Cin said:


> I just adjusted the 2 cables (from the levers) and it did improve.Not much but never the less. As is, i'm about to trade it in with 20 hours on the meter.


curious to know why you are trading in. what model and what issues are you experiencing?


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> curious to know why you are trading in. what model and what issues are you experiencing?


My biggest beef is that it's underpowered even after going up one jet size. had 14 inches of snow on Dec2 and this Honda struggled a lot. Had to keep the speed down so slow, i had to just stand there and wait to take a step forward. I, and mostly my Wife, feel it's awkward to use compared to the Tore we had before. Steering works ok, but cant turn on the spot.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

Beo Cin said:


> My biggest beef is that it's underpowered even after going up one jet size. had 14 inches of snow on Dec2 and this Honda struggled a lot. Had to keep the speed down so slow, i had to just stand there and wait to take a step forward. I, and mostly my Wife, feel it's awkward to use compared to the Tore we had before. Steering works ok, but cant turn on the spot.


even at 3600 rpm's? sorry this happened to you. I hear this all too often. not so much with the 1332. mostly the 724 and 928's.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Where are you located, and how much are you looking to get.


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> Where are you located, and how much are you looking to get.


I'm in SW Ontario near London, out of your reach for the time being. Dealer's giving me $2700 canadian towards the Ariens pro 32 rapidtrack 926079 i ordered.


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

orangputeh said:


> even at 3600 rpm's? sorry this happened to you. I hear this all too often. not so much with the 1332. mostly the 724 and 928's.


Not as sorry as i am. No more Honda blowers for me. Should have bought American made to begin with, since we dont make twiddly up here in Canada.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Beo Cin said:


> Should have bought American made to begin with


Ummm... Your HSS928ACTD WAS American made... That's what the "A" means - Swepsonville, NC, USA plant.


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

tabora said:


> Ummm... Your HSS928ACTD WAS American made... That's what the "A" means - Swepsonville, NC, USA plant.


I'll take your word for it, that they were assembled in NC. Thought the "A" meant for American market/model, like the "C" stands for Canadian market/model. Instead of changing my earlier post, I'll rephrase it here. American made by a American Company.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Beo Cin said:


> American made by a American Company.


American Honda Power Equipment is the only company building snowblowers ENTIRELY produced in the US, including the engines. The HS720 single stage snowblower has that unique status.





Honda Power Equipment|Generators, Lawn Mowers, Snow blowers, Tillers | Official Site


Honda offers powerful and durable generators, lawn mowers, tillers, trimmers, snow blowers, and water pumps for your home or business. Find model information, parts, accessories, service, and manuals for Honda generators, lawn mowers, and more.




powerequipment.honda.com


----------

